# New Member



## duckman69 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello All, Just wanted to stop and say hello, I just registered today but have been a regular reader for quite sometime.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

*Welcome to Archery Talk..................*

You will Love this site.........It is the GREATEST Archery site in the world...............

Welcome..............

Walleye REv......................


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk duckman69. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

:welcome: to archerytalk great site to be on have fun


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

